# Help! What is this spot on my fish??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope you can see the picture well enough to tell - its the best one I could get..... I noticed today that one of my yellow labs has this reddish-brownish spot right where his fin comes out - right behind the gills. it looks sorta sunk in.. what is this?? Could it be a heater burn or what?? It wasnt there yesterday. the fish acts fine - eats good and all..


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

if you try turning the flash off (assuming you're using the flash) and just have the tank light on, you may be able to get a birghter picture. at least i noticed that when i was taking pictures.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Don't know what it is but, heater shouldn't be getting hot enough to burn the fish like that otherwise mine would be well. . . . er uh cooked sushi


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

flash was off but it was taken during the day..


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Could there have been a cyst that ruptured that you hadn't previously noticed?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, the fish swims sorta slow if that makes any sense. I didnt notice any kind of cysts or anything on him before. Ive been doing some research and havent really found anything that looks like it.. the closest thing I have found is that it could be some kinda bacterial infection. If I dont find anything any different today - I guess I will treat the tank for that. I dont want my others to come down with it too.


----------

